# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Các cao thủ chỉ giúp cách cài đặt và kết nối con biến tần này với Mach3 với

## Angela_Belnett

Em có con biến tần HL3000-2022-T dùng điều khiển con spindle 1.5kw giờ muốn nối vào mach3 mà tìm tài liệu toàn ra tiếng Trung. Các bác giúp em sơ đồ đấu với mach3 và cài đặt nó đc ko? 
Em có chụp ảnh cả biến tần và mạch mach3 nhưng ko biết up kiểu gì nữa ;(
Để em tìm cách up ảnh lên. Thanks các bác.

----------


## Mạch Việt

bạn down datasheet của biến tần về rồi xem sơ đồ đấu nối của nó.
Về cơ bản để điều khiển biến tần bằng Mach3 chỉ cần 2 tín hiệu: 
1. tín hiệu on/of cho phép biến tần out ra ko
2. tín hiệu analog cho phép biến tần thay đổi tốc độ động cơ phay.
Và bạn phải đọc catalog của biến tần để setup cho đúng nhé.

----------


## Angela_Belnett

Việc đó thì em biết  :Frown: 
Có điều tài liệu em tìm được toàn tiếng Trung Quốc thôi, phần đấu dây thì không khó lắm nhưng phần cài đặt thì như nhìn vào ma trận vì toàn giun dế loằng ngoằng  :Frown: 
Bác nào có kinh nghiệm dùng con này rồi chỉ em cái.

----------


## tremriver

Bác đã tìm được tài liệu biến tần hay đã biết cách chỉnh chưa. Chỉ tôi với

----------


## hongle228

của bác có phải con này ko ạ

----------

tremriver

----------


## tremriver

dạ cái của em nó như thế này

----------


## tremriver

Đây là mặt trước của nó

----------


## tremriver

Sau mấy ngày lặn lội cùng cụ google, em đã tìm được tiểu sử của em nó. Post lên đây để có ai cần tìm thì đỡ mất công  :Smile:

----------


## tremriver



----------

katerman

----------

